# Jagged Alliance Online



## magic2626 (23. Januar 2012)

Wer von euch hat es denn schon ausprobiert?
Was sagt ihr dazu?

lg


----------



## Mothman (24. Januar 2012)

Ich sage dazu, dass es technisch sicherlich gut gemacht ist, mir aber in keinster Weise einen Ersatz oder eine Ergänzung zu Jagged Alliance 2 bieten kann.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Januar 2012)

irgendwie doof. bzw: ich steig nicht durch.

kann ich meine söldner im feld verarzten? brauch ich im lazaret zwingend "geld werte" gegenstände zum verarzten? sprich: mit gold bezahlte.


und das waffen-lv-system sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. die gegner haben deutlich mehr ap als man selber. und keine von denen kann auch nur ansatzweise schießen...

dazu kommt, das man die söldner für realzeit anmietet. man muss also, wenn man einen söldner 2 tage mietet die nächsten 2 tage realzeit auch spielen...


----------



## Scarface794 (24. Januar 2012)

Ärgerlich ist, dass man die Waffen der Gegner nicht aufheben kann, oder Munition während des Einsatzes findet. Mir ists jetzt schon ein paar mal passiert, dass ich mitten im Gefecht dastehe und keine Muni mehr habe. Und das obwohl ich eigentlich genügend eingepackt habe. Alleine 14 Schuss für einen Gegner zu verbraten, wovon gute 10 Schuss daneben gingen geht ja mal gar nicht. Die Treffsicherheit der Söldner ist ja unterste Schublade.

Auch finde ich es einen Witz, dass Top Schützen wie Scope, Lynx, Raven oder Shadow nur noch Mittelmäßige Werte haben. Viele Fähigkeiten wurden einfach gestrichen und das was JA2 ausmachte, fehlt hier vollkommen. Gut, immerhin ist es rundenbasiert, aber mit so wenig APs kann man ja fast nix machen. Auch fehlen irgendwie Silencer, Scopes, Underbarrels und sonstiges womit man die Waffen aufpolieren könnte.

Im Gegensatz zu JA-BiA haben aber wenigstens die Charaktere ihre eigenen Persönlichkeiten und sehen nicht alle gleich aus. 
Aber die Auflösung... Da bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen. Das ist alles so winzig, erinnert stark an Wildfire. Das konnte ich auch immer nur stundenweise spielen und musste dann aufhören. Das hätte ruhig etwas größer ausfallen können.

Unterm Strich als alter JA-Hase finde ich aber sowohl JA-Online als auch JA-BiA eine Zumutung. Auch wenn es grafisch aufpoliert und ne andere Engine hat, so kann ich mich kaum damit anfreunden. Zumal ich seit einiger Zeit das JA-Online nicht mehr spielen kann, da sich mein Browser (Firefox 9.01) nur noch aufhängt, sobald das Fenster geladen hat. Kann mich nicht mal mehr einloggen. Hat noch jemand das Problem?
Dachte, dass ich vielleicht mit der Zeit das Spiel toll finden kann, aber wenn ich das schon nicht mehr spielen kann...


----------



## magic2626 (24. Januar 2012)

Ja vieles ist sicherlich noch nicht ganz ausgereift.... aber ist ja noch eine beta!
für ein browsergame trotzdem nicht schlecht.

ja ich würde auch gerne die waffen aufnehmen können, wär ja eigentlich sinn der sache, hoffe da wird bald nachgebessert...


----------



## Emke (26. Januar 2012)

JAO ist zwar kein JA2 aber ich finds nicht schlecht (aber nie im Leben kommt es an JA2 ran). Tipp für den Kampf in JAO: hinter einem Objekt hinknien dann wird man sehr selten getroffen und die Gegner kommen dann ziemlich nahe - so mach ich es immer und brauch keine 3-5 Schuss um 1 Gegner zu töten


----------



## Hypertrax99 (27. Januar 2012)

Habs auch proniert, aber vom Hocker hauts mich nicht gerade. Klar ist es noch Beta, aber weitem kein Ja2 Nachfolger.
Waffen aufsammeln soll noch kommen, stand irgendwo im Forum...momentan soll man sie nach Missionsende automatisch kriegen, wenn es denn funktioniert ^^
Erst bin ich schon am Start genervt, weil man immer Actionspunkte hat, auch wenn kein Feind in Sicht ist. Da muss man erstmal 5 mal laufen und Runde beenden usw um überhaupt wen zu sehen. Dann sehe ich jetzt schon das es im Spiel 2 Währungen gibt. 1 davon ist Gold, welche man später für reales Geld kaufen kann. Aber wenn ich mir ansehe, was man alles mit Gold bezahlen soll, dann brauch ich garnicht weiter spielen. Wenn man sich die gute Muni mit Gold kaufen muss, bezahlt man bestimmt paar Euro am Tag um sich das kaufen zu können.
Des weiteren gehen viele Sachen nicht, die es in JA2 gab. Also für mich ist das Spiel uninteressant...habs nur 3 Std. ausgehalten. Ich warte lieber auf "Back in Action" und hoffe das es mehr taugt.


----------



## Quaker4Life (30. Januar 2012)

Ich finds ganz OK aber meine Hoffnung ruht auch auf JA-BIA


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Januar 2012)

Im Laufe des heutigen Abends soll eine Back in Action - Demo auf Steam erscheinen, dann können wir alle testen, ob es wirklich so schrecklich ist.


----------



## Mothman (30. Januar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Im Laufe des heutigen Abends soll eine Back in Action - Demo auf Steam erscheinen, dann können wir alle testen, ob es wirklich so schrecklich ist.


Danke für die Info. Das werde ich mir bestimmt mal anschauen.


----------



## Mothman (31. Januar 2012)

Tja, aus der Demo ist gestern wohl nichts mehr geworden.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (31. Januar 2012)

Haha, was war das für eine Quelle...die Bild-Zeitung? 
Das was in diversen Foren steht/stand kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen, das war nix offizielles. Sieht man ja nun auch 

Ich sage sie kommt heute, glaubst du mir das jetzt auch? Also schaut mal abundzu rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Januar 2012)

Die Quelle war der Post von Michael, der bei bitcomposer arbeitet, im offiziellen Forum. Da gibts auch auf deutsch und englisch schon jeweils 10+ Seiten lange Threads zur Demo. Warum die immer noch nicht veröffentlicht ist, wissen die von bitcomposer wohl selber nicht.


----------



## Mothman (31. Januar 2012)

Jo, ich hab auch irgendwo ein offizielles Statement gelesen, dass die Demo-Version bei Steam vorliegt und nur noch freigeschaltet werden muss. Weiß nicht mehr genau wo, aber war vermutlich das Forum von Bitcomposer (das was chbdiablo meint).


----------



## mag0r (31. Januar 2012)

um nochmal zurück zu JAO zu kommen, ich habe es jetzt einige tage gespielt und kann folgendes darüber sagen:

- söldner im feld verarzten braucht man nicht mehr, verbluten gibt es nicht mehr. später im lazarett verarzten geht für normale in-game währung und ist sogar ziemlich billig

- die gegner benutzen keine AP sondern dürfen immer einmal laufen, dann zweimal schießen oder Ähnliches je nach Waffe und Gegnertyp (treffen konnten bisher aber wirklich nur sehr wenige von ihnen)

 - söldner anmieten in echtzeit ist wirklich etwas blöd, aber zumindest am anfang braucht man nur einen und schon wenn man nur 1-2 missionen macht kann man ihn für weitere drei tage anmieten - also eigentlich kein problem

- waffen bekommt man nicht bei allen missionen aber bei vielen und ich finde es eigentlich sogar angenehm nicht looten zu müssen. ist zwar im gegensatz zu ja2 damit stark vereinfacht aber das gilt für fast alle aspekte des spiels und ist für ein browsergame meiner ansicht nach ok

- gold hab ich bisher so gut wie gar nicht gebraucht. ich habe für 4 gold (von 250 startgold) mein lazarett und meine werkstatt upgegradet aber weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht mal was das gebracht hat - ist also bisher kein problem.

- die charaktere leveln sehr schnell sodass man schon kurz nach dem start gut schießen kann und locker mehr als 20 AP hat. einige superwaffen bekommt man auch sehr schnell sodass man schon auf level 12 mit headshots gegner sofort töten kann.

- das einzige problem das ich wirklich habe ist das die taktik in den missionen sehr stark zu kurz kommt. da alle gegner berechenbar und etwas inkompetent sind muss man nicht viel mehr tun als von gegner zu gegner laufen und schießen. soweit ich weiß gibt es keine granaten oder andere kampf-items sodass man wirklich nicht viel zu tun hat.

Insgesamt finde ich das Spiel nicht schlecht - es muss sich aber noch deutlich verbessern damit ich dabei bleibe. Söldner leveln und Lager ausbauen macht aber schon Spaß, sodass ich einiges an Potential sehe.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (1. Februar 2012)

Naja, nu ist die Demo von Back in Action draussen und es macht definitv mehr Spass als dieses Online-Teil da


----------



## Hobgoblin (11. April 2012)

Jagged Alliance habe ich ausprobiert, leider ist es nicht ganz mein Stil. Das Spiel an sich finde ich ganz gut, interessante Quests, tolle Waffen usw. aber irgendwie ist es nicht das gleiche wie JA2, und den Vergleich kann man nicht vermeiden.


----------



## innovative13 (28. September 2012)

In Jagged Alliance Online, Strategy determines victory or defeat, so make sure you master as much as skills to win more battles. I dont like EA, but their browser game Command & Conquer: Tiberium Alliances lookes nice. It is free to play, and somewhere you should pay for in fact is not worthy.


----------

